# Verizon Display Bionic Higher Base Band



## trueagle (Jul 13, 2011)

5.9.998 base on bionic at store in bj' s. Newer kernel but old radio and webtop.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## marleyinoc (Oct 10, 2011)

Edit: Ha. My comment didn't make sense. But it was based on my thoughts that moto has spent time blocking root instead of fixing the issues the phone has.

Knowing that community devs will fix software issues and get us ics faster... that just annoys me their focus seems to be on further locking down.

Maybe the newest system also fixes some stuff.


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

trueagle said:


> 5.9.998 base on bionic at store in bj' s. Newer kernel but old radio and webtop.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


Damn. That sounds like a serious upgrade. Too bad one-click root can't work on this phone. I root every display model phone I see running froyo


----------



## harajyuks (Oct 3, 2011)

MistaWolfe said:


> Damn. That sounds like a serious upgrade. Too bad one-click root can't work on this phone. I root every display model phone I see running froyo


u da man!

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## YouthD (Sep 27, 2011)

There's gotta be some way to grab some files off that phone no?


----------



## thecaptain0220 (Jun 7, 2011)

Excuse me, how much for this one, lol


----------

